# My father's dream



## StarvingTheArtist (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm posting this on behalf of my father, who has been composing classical music for over 30 years. He never got "a big break" but is immensely talented. 
He has always followed his dream of writting music and struggled as many artist do when doing what they love, doesn't pay. I'm working on a project to get his music up on youtube and thought I'd post a link to one of his pieces here. He made one CD called Lost Angels in support of victims integrity fund for Leslie Mahaffy and Kristen French

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It's lovely. I wish you well on your mission to bring your father's compositions to the people. I hope to so your project completed so that we may enjoy his legacy along with you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep, nice elegy music. What's the availability of the CD, and is the fund still operational?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

StarvingTheArtist said:


> Hi all,
> I'm posting this on behalf of my father, who has been composing classical music for over 30 years. He never got "a big break" but is immensely talented.
> He has always followed his dream of writting music and struggled as many artist do when doing what they love, doesn't pay. I'm working on a project to get his music up on youtube and thought I'd post a link to one of his pieces here. He made one CD called Lost Angels in support of victims integrity fund for Leslie Mahaffy and Kristen French
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


 
I read a book about Leslie Mahaffy and Kristen French and the pathetic a**holes that ruined the lives of these two poor girls!  And you just eminded me of the whole thing!
Now, I'm depressed . . .


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Very beautiful. It is sad that there are so many talented artists who have never received the recognition they deserve. Good luck in your efforts to gain for your father the "break" he deserves.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece. I'm sure everyone will do their best to spread the word about your father to get his music to the people.


----------



## StarvingTheArtist (Dec 1, 2011)

kv466 said:


> It's lovely. I wish you well on your mission to bring your father's compositions to the people. I hope to so your project completed so that we may enjoy his legacy along with you. Welcome to the forum.


Thanks, I appreciate the kind words of support and I'm very happy to be among fellow classical music lovers!


----------



## StarvingTheArtist (Dec 1, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yep, nice elegy music. What's the availability of the CD, and is the fund still operational?


I'm glad you liked it! Unfortunately the CD's are out of distribution, you may find one kicking around a used CD store. My father had to take out a mortgage on the house to pay for the production of the CD's at the time, so it basically ended there because of lack of money. The fund helped the French/Maffahey families in their legal battle of having the tapes of the brutalization of their daughters destroyed and is no longer open.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

StarvingTheArtist said:


> I'm glad you liked it! Unfortunately the CD's are out of distribution, you may find one kicking around a used CD store. My father had to take out a mortgage on the house to pay for the production of the CD's at the time, so it basically ended there because of lack of money. The fund helped the French/Maffahey families in their legal battle of having the tapes of the brutalization of their daughters destroyed and is no longer open.


Rats. The title of the CD is...?


----------



## StarvingTheArtist (Dec 1, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Rats. The title of the CD is...?


"Lost Angels" by Jefferson Kent, came out in 1998. I'll keep trucking away at getting the rest of the CD up online


----------



## Leigh (Oct 17, 2020)

As I'm writing this, I am listening to your father's CD, Lost Angels. I worked as a civilian for the Haldimand Norfolk Regional Police during the search for Leslie Mahaffy and Kristen French. I remember that time vividly, and I know how awful it was for those in policing so I can't even imagine what it was like for the families and friends of the victims.

When your father put out this heartfelt and haunting CD, it gave us a small way to help during a time when we felt helpless. A number of us bought this CD. I have listened to it many, many times during the past 22 years. Your father's talent is immense, and his heart obviously even bigger. I hope that he has continued to compose. I was searching to find more of his music when I came across this old post. If you can direct me to where I may find more, I would greatly appreciate it.

Please know that his music has enriched my life, and I wish him continued success.

Regards,
Leigh Nagy


----------

